# Canon EOS Rebel T5 on sale



## Sylvanite (Mar 7, 2016)

If you're interested in getting a decent DSLR camera, it would be hard to go wrong with Canon Rebel T5 EF-S 18-55mm IS II & EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Kit Refurbished | Canon Online Store for only $260.  That's less than half price.  Now this is not a pro-level camera, and these aren't Canon's best lenses, but if you're frustrated with the controls on your point-and-shoot camera and want to move up to the next level, this might be the opportunity you've been waiting for.

The offer is good only in the USA and expires March 13.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 13, 2016)

I just checked, and it's back in stock.  If I had any use for it at all, I'd buy one myself.


----------



## mecompco (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link! Just pulled the trigger on one. Missed the extra 20 bucks off, but still an awesome deal.


----------



## mecompco (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, I missed out on the first sale, but these are back in stock again. They are $299 now for the kit with both 18-55 and 75-300mm lenses (I think $249 or thereabouts for the kit with only the small lens). Mine came in yesterday, looking forward to trying it this weekend. Will post a couple sample pics. It HAS to be better than my little point and shoot Nikon w/no manual controls.


----------



## farmer (Apr 28, 2016)

*Lens on e bay*

I just seen this on ebay 
I have one ( EF 70- 210 mm F4 canon lens   
The lens takes some very sharp images .

They are old and have aluminum housing, good lens .
56,00 bucks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-70...999650?hash=item43eda7b422:g:u3sAAOSwiYFXIWXf


----------



## Chromey (May 10, 2016)

Appears back on sale again $289


----------

